# Crickets



## Tool (Oct 10, 2008)

I've heard of eating crickets for a great source of protein. Anybody ever heard this or better yet done it? How did they taste?


----------



## gds (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes crickets are a food source, for fish! No I haven't eaten them, but I have never had to resort to scavenging. The time may come when I have to, so keep everyone apprised of crickets for chow.


----------



## CHUM (Oct 13, 2008)

i do not have the stealth or dexterity required to catch a single cricket....let alone enough to be a meal......


----------



## pilandkeean (Sep 8, 2021)

Hi All,

Just hoping someone can answer this for me. I have tried searching XDA and everything.

I have International S7 Edge rooted.

When ever i am trying to watch the live cricket matches from Smartcric.com or Touchcric.com video does not load, i do see the play button and everything but when i click play traffic doesnt move at all and video never gets to load..... Live Cricket Streaming HOWEVER, when i turn on the wifi it works perfectly fine and no issues at all. Its really frustrating when i am outdoor.

Is there any option i can turn off or something so that i can watch these live streams? Been looking for this answer for ages.

Please help? Thanks a ton in Advance.


----------



## jimLE (Feb 25, 2015)

Sounds like a good concept . But are they cost effective when it comes to growing them for food? And fishing?


----------

